# vertical blue line on laptop screen



## xtreme007 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi,I have an acer aspire 4740 laptop purchased about 1.5 years back With configuration
OS:WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE,
Processor:Intel i3 330M processor,
Graphics Card:Intel graphics media accelerator HD,
RAM:3 GB RAM.
HDD:320 GB
Today, I found a vertical blue line on my laptop screen at the left side (about 1.5cm from left).can you suggest me what to do to resolve my problem.Please reply soon


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 11, 2011)

well i have this prob of horizontal line in my dell inspiron this i found out two years ago the service centre guy told you need to change monitor and very soon monitor will die, still did not pay heed to them, from past 2 years using the same monitor without any problem, only the thin horizontal line is there, 

i tried methods like this 
5 Ways To Fix A Stuck Pixel On Your Screen

but mine is monitor failure lets see what happens


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 11, 2011)

i think its a lcd screen fault u can live with it or replace the lcd


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 11, 2011)

> Today, I found a vertical blue line on my laptop screen at the left side (about 1.5cm from left).can you suggest me what to do to resolve my problem.Please reply soon



It could get solved after long hours of usage. My old LCD had a same problem, it usually disappeared after 3 hrs of usage, but as soon as I switch it off and on the lines reappears.


----------

